# lap dance = πριβέ χορός



## Alexandra (May 3, 2009)

Και πώς θα το αποδώσουμε τώρα αυτό, και μάλιστα σε υπότιτλο; Να το αφήσω αμετάφραστο;


----------



## Palavra (May 3, 2009)

Μήπως βολεύεσαι με κανένα «να μου/του/σου χορέψει»;


----------



## Alexandra (May 3, 2009)

Όχι. Είναι μια αντροπαρέα που κάθονται και τα πίνουν, κι ένας απ' αυτούς λέει:
"Lap dance? Who brought up lap dance?"


----------



## Ambrose (May 3, 2009)

To στριπτήζ δεν σας κάνει;


----------



## Alexandra (May 3, 2009)

Όχι, γιατί αργότερα κάνει και περιγραφή, του τύπου "hot, oily breasts being jammed into your face". Αυτό δεν είναι περιγραφή για στριπτίζ.


----------



## stathis (May 3, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> "hot, oily breasts being jammed into your face"


Αυτό πιο πολύ σε flap dance μού κάνει. :)


----------



## Ambrose (May 3, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> Αυτό δεν είναι περιγραφή για στριπτίζ.



Και τι είναι; Το στριπτήζ περιλαμβάνει και τέτοια κόλπα απ' όσο ξέρω.


----------



## Palavra (May 3, 2009)

Μήπως σου κάνει ο πριβέ χορός;


----------



## Alexandra (May 3, 2009)

Χμμ... Πριβέ χορός. Μπορεί.


----------



## Ambrose (May 3, 2009)

Το lap dancing γίνεται πολλές φορές (ίσως τις περισσότερες) δημοσίως και υπάρχει και ο όρος private dancing που θα θέλετε ίσως να λάβετε υπόψη σας.


----------



## SBE (May 3, 2009)

Και φυσικά και σκέτος χορός, σύμφωνα με το slang.gr εδώ
που έχει και παράδειγμα χρήσης: θα πάρεις χορό;


----------



## Alexandra (May 3, 2009)

Να 'σαι καλά, SBE. Έχει και τρία εκπληκτικά σχόλια το Slang.gr.

Μπεναρόγιας
όλοι μας έχουμε ακούσει τη ρητορική ερώτηση φίλων, φτάνοντας στο night club: θα πάρεις χορό....
Mes
Πολύ ενδιαφέρον (pun ανιντέντεντ). Και μετά που τους διεγείρουν τις αισθήσεις ποιο λήμμα παίζει;
Hank
Όχι ένα, αλλά 30 λήμματα, αρχίζοντας από την λημματομάνα φραπέ, το

Το slang.gr είναι εκπληκτικό σάιτ, αλλά έχω ένα παράπονο μαζί τους, που το έχω εκφράσει και με email, αλλά δεν πήρα απάντηση. Δεν έχει γίνει επαρκές tagging στα λήμματα, ώστε να μπορείς να ψάχνεις μια λέξη αντίστροφα. Δηλαδή, υπάρχει η αντίστροφη αναζήτηση, αλλά σε πολύ περιορισμένο βαθμό.


----------



## stathis (May 3, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> Το slang.gr είναι εκπληκτικό σάιτ, αλλά έχω ένα παράπονο μαζί τους


Το δικό μου παράπονο, όπως έχω πει και κατ' ιδίαν, είναι που έχουν κατακλέψει το νήμα με τις λεξιπλασίες από το Translatum.


----------



## Alexandra (May 3, 2009)

Ξέρεις ότι κάποιοι δεν πιστεύουν στην πνευματική ιδιοκτησία. Το λένε καθαρά κιόλας, μόνο στα εργασιακά δικαιώματα πιστεύουν. Οπότε, τι το απλούστερο απ' το να κλέψουν αυτό που έγραψες και να το παρουσιάσουν για δικό τους.


----------



## SBE (May 3, 2009)

Κι άμα ακολουθήσεις το λήμμα φραππέ θα δεις κι άλλα παραδείγματα χρήσης του χορού. 

Να προσθέσω ότι το είδα στο ιντερνέτι και λαπ ντανς (με ελληνικούς χαρακτήρες) αλλά μάλλον ο "χορός" υπερισχύει προς δόξαν της ελληνικής γλώσσας και ακολουθώντας το ρητό "ο έρωτας μιλάει ελληνικά" (δεν αναφέρομαι στον φτερωτό θεό αλλά στον επί χρήμασι). Προφανώς ο Μήτσος δεν καταλαβαίνει από λαπντάνς μπορεί να το περάσει για μπρέικντανς κι αυτό δεν θα ήταν και τόσο επιθυμητό στα πλαίσια της στριπτιζοδραστηριότητας.


----------



## pit (May 3, 2009)

Αν και αναφέρεται συχνά και ως απλώς "χορός", το πριβέ χορός είναι μια χαρά.
+1 από 'μένα.


----------



## Zazula (May 5, 2009)

SBE said:


> έχει και παράδειγμα χρήσης: θα πάρεις χορό;


Συχνά ακούγεται με βαριά εκφορά: «τέλει κορό;» (όπου ο _κορός_ μόνο παρετυμολογικά συνδέεται με το _κορεννύω_, καθότι εδώ ο _ακόρεστος_ έχει _α-_ προτακτικό κατά το _αράθυμος_, κι όχι στερητικό). 



Alexandra said:


> Όχι ένα, αλλά 30 λήμματα, αρχίζοντας από την λημματομάνα φραπέ, το


Για το οποίο, όπως θα θυμάστε, έχω γράψει σχετική λεξιλόγια πραγματεία. :)


----------



## AoratiMelani (May 24, 2012)

Κι εγώ σε υπότιτλο το έχω, δυο τύποι τα πίνουν και τα λένε... Πήγα-πήγα ψάχνοντας, πάλι εδώ βρέθηκα. Τελικά, όλα τα βρίσκει κανείς στη λεξιλογία.


----------



## bernardina (May 24, 2012)

Εμένα πάλι το lap dance μου φέρνει στο μυαλό διάφορα ελληνικά αντίστοιχα όπως _να (σε) χορέψω στα γόνατα, να (σε) κάνω νταχτιρντί, να σου δείξω πώς το τρίβουν το πιπέρι_ και διάφορα τέτοια, αλλά ξέρω πως, εκτός κι αν το κείμενο είναι χιουμοριστικό, είναι δύσχρηστα στη μετάφραση


----------



## MelidonisM (May 24, 2012)

lap = the upper legs of a seated person 

ερωτικός χορός στου πελάτη τα γόνατα (και συνδηλωτικός νεολογισμός, _κολπικός χορός_) _ "Samson falls into Delilah's "lap" (one meaning of which in the seventeenth century was "female pudenda)_


----------



## bernardina (May 24, 2012)

Έχω μια αντίρρηση ως προς το πριβέ του πράγματος. *_Χορό της αγκαλιάς_ (πώς λέμε της κοιλιάς ;) ) έχουμε συχνότερα στα στριπιζάδικα παρά σε πριβέ καταστάσεις, όπως μας δείχνει και η Πάρις, (αν και δεν είναι επαγγελματίας του είδους με τη στενή έννοια).  Χωρίς να αποκλείεται, φυσικά, το δεύτερο.
Δεν προσπαθώ να παραστήσω τον ξερόλα, αλλά από τα σχόλια -και κυρίως από τον τίτλο του νήματος- διαφαίνεται μια μικρή σύγχυση ως προς το "άθλημα" που δεν είναι σπορ! :twit:


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 24, 2012)

Κωλικός χορός.


----------



## bernardina (May 24, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Κωλικός χορός.



Με σφάχτη! :lol:


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 24, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Με σφάχτη! :lol:


Στο πορτοφόλι.


----------



## AoratiMelani (May 24, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Έχω μια αντίρρηση ως προς το πριβέ του πράγματος. *_Χορό της αγκαλιάς_ (πώς λέμε της κοιλιάς ;) ) έχουμε συχνότερα στα στριπιζάδικα παρά σε πριβέ καταστάσεις,


Αχ μπράβο, κι εγώ αυτό σκεφτόμουν.



MelidonisM said:


> ερωτικός χορός στου πελάτη τα γόνατα


Καλό, αλλά μακρύ... από την άλλη σκέτο "χορός στα γόνατα" φέρνει στο νου άλλες καταστάσεις... :inno:

Εγώ μάλλον θα βάλω σκέτο "χορός" και ό,τι καταλάβουν... από τα συνδηλούμενα.


----------



## Palavra (May 24, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Έχω μια αντίρρηση ως προς το πριβέ του πράγματος. *_Χορό της αγκαλιάς_ (πώς λέμε της κοιλιάς ;) ) έχουμε συχνότερα στα στριπιζάδικα παρά σε πριβέ καταστάσεις, όπως μας δείχνει και η Πάρις, (αν και δεν είναι επαγγελματίας του είδους με τη στενή έννοια).


Ναι, αλλά είναι one-on-one, ασχέτως που είναι κι άλλοι και παρακολουθούν από μακριά.


----------



## bernardina (May 24, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Ναι, αλλά είναι one-on-one, ασχέτως που είναι κι άλλοι και παρακολουθούν από μακριά.



Με άλλα λόγια, ο χορός είναι up close and personal, ενώ το private έχει περισσότερο την έννοια αυτού που συμβαίνει/γίνεται κατ' ιδίαν. Καλώς ή κακώς το πριβέ στα ελληνικά έχει περισσότερο τη σημασία του "κεκλεισμένων των θυρών" or something.

Στενός χορός τρίτου τύπου, χεχε. Αλλιώς, τσιφτετέλι στα γόνατα


----------



## daeman (May 24, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Εμένα πάλι το lap dance μου φέρνει στο μυαλό διάφορα ελληνικά αντίστοιχα όπως _να (σε) χορέψω στα γόνατα, να (σε) κάνω νταχτιρντί, να σου δείξω πώς το τρίβουν το πιπέρι_ και διάφορα τέτοια, αλλά ξέρω πως, εκτός κι αν το κείμενο είναι χιουμοριστικό, είναι δύσχρηστα στη μετάφραση



Για το χιουμοριστικό τουλάχιστον, ταμάμ το νταχτιρντί :up::
*νταχτιρντί* [daxtirdí] (άκλ.) : (παιδ.) ως επιφώνημα, όταν κρατώντας κάποιος ένα _μωρό_ το κουνάει και το χορεύει. 
[τουρκ. dahtιrι dahtιrι] 
Δεν νομίζω να χρειάζεται ορισμός για το «μωρό» σ' αυτή την περίπτωση.

«Nταχτιρντί του λέγανε και μου το χορεύανε» ή με την κατάλληλη προφορά: «ντακτιρντί του λέγκανε και μου το _κορεύανε»_
facing lap dance (downstream): νταχτιρντί καταντικρύ (κατάντη) - reverse lap dance (upstream): νταχτιρντί ανάντη 

Save the last lap dance for me - The Drifters 
(not the Strippers, αν και στο συγκεκριμένο νήμα θα ταίριαζε καλύτερα η Ντόλι Πάρτον)





You can dance every dance with the guy who gives you the eye, let him hold you tight 
You can smile every smile for the man who held your hand 'neath the _neon_ light
But don't forget who's taking you home and in whose arms you're gonna be
So darlin', save the last _lap_ dance for me, mmmm


----------



## azimuthios (May 24, 2012)

Παιδιά, το πριβέ έχει σχέση με το ότι εσύ "προσλαμβάνεις" την κοπέλα ή τον άντρα να χορέψει μόνο για σένα, είτε το κάνει δημόσια είτε σε ειδικά διαμορφωμένο χώρο. 

Άρα ιδιωτικός χορός είναι είτε έτσι είτε αλλιώς. Ατομικός θυμίζει άλλα πράγματα. Δεν θα το χρησιμοποιούσα. 

Εν ολίγοις συμφωνώ με την Παλ.


----------



## nickel (May 24, 2012)

Νομίζω ότι δεν υπάρχει ο σύνδεσμος προς το slang.gr.

Το _πριβέ_ στην περίπτωση τού lap dance δεν έχει να κάνει με μετακίνηση σε πριβέ χώρο, όπως έχουμε δει σε κάποιες αμερικάνικες ταινίες, αλλά με τον ατομικό χορό που λένε παραπάνω, το exclusive, χωρίς καμιά μετακίνηση σε ιδιαίτερο χώρο.

Πάντως, επειδή το _πριβέ_ (επίθετο και ουσιαστικό) λείπει από τα λεξικά μας, ακόμα κι από το σλανγκρ, ήρθε η ώρα για μια νέα _φλαταδούρα_.


----------



## Zazula (May 25, 2012)

nickel said:


> Το _πριβέ_ στην περίπτωση τού lap dance δεν έχει να κάνει με μετακίνηση σε πριβέ χώρο, όπως έχουμε δει σε κάποιες αμερικάνικες ταινίες, αλλά με τον ατομικό χορό που λένε παραπάνω, το exclusive, χωρίς καμιά μετακίνηση σε ιδιαίτερο χώρο.


Μα συχνά και στα λεγόμενα VIP Room στην Αμερική δεν είναι κατά μόνας (ενν. πελάτης/-τρια + χορεύτρια/-τής) η χρήση τους.


----------



## AoratiMelani (May 25, 2012)

Μια βασική ένσταση που έχω για τον "πριβέ χορό", είναι ότι αν δεν υπάρχουν κατάλληλα συνδηλούμενα, είτε λεκτικά είτε οπτικά, και αν ο αναγνώστης/θεατής δεν είναι αρκετά εξοικειωμένος με το συγκεκριμένο χώρο και χορό, δεν μπορεί μόνο από το επίθετο "πριβέ" να καταλάβει ακριβώς περί τίνος πρόκειται (δηλαδή ότι η χορεύτρια κάθεται πάνω στον πελάτη και κωλοτρίβεται, με το συμπάθιο ή και χωρίς αυτό). 

Το lap dance τουλάχιστον δίνει να καταλάβεις ότι κάθεται πάνω του, το πριβέ ούτε καν αυτό: θα μπορούσε να χορεύει σε τρία μέτρα απόσταση. Και νομίζω ότι είναι μια αρκετά σημαντική "απώλεια στη μετάφραση" αυτή.


----------



## bernardina (May 25, 2012)

AoratiMelani said:


> Μια βασική ένσταση που έχω για τον "πριβέ χορό", είναι ότι αν δεν υπάρχουν κατάλληλα συνδηλούμενα, είτε λεκτικά είτε οπτικά, και αν ο αναγνώστης/θεατής δεν είναι αρκετά εξοικειωμένος με το συγκεκριμένο χώρο και χορό, δεν μπορεί μόνο από το επίθετο "πριβέ" να καταλάβει ακριβώς περί τίνος πρόκειται (δηλαδή ότι η χορεύτρια κάθεται πάνω στον πελάτη και κωλοτρίβεται, με το συμπάθιο ή και χωρίς αυτό).
> 
> Το lap dance τουλάχιστον δίνει να καταλάβεις ότι κάθεται πάνω του, το πριβέ ούτε καν αυτό: θα μπορούσε να χορεύει σε τρία μέτρα απόσταση. Και νομίζω ότι είναι μια αρκετά σημαντική "απώλεια στη μετάφραση" αυτή.



Ακριβώς! Πριβέ χορός θα μπορούσε να ήταν και ένα βαλς, ή ένα τανγκό σε ένα σεπαρέ ή private dining room ή ούτε καν σε κλειστό χώρο. Δηλαδή μια ρομαντική κατάσταση, πχ. για μια πρόταση γάμου κλπ κλπ....


----------



## Palavra (May 25, 2012)

AoratiMelani said:


> Το lap dance τουλάχιστον δίνει να καταλάβεις ότι κάθεται πάνω του, το πριβέ ούτε καν αυτό: θα μπορούσε να χορεύει σε τρία μέτρα απόσταση. Και νομίζω ότι είναι μια αρκετά σημαντική "απώλεια στη μετάφραση" αυτή.


Νομίζω ότι αν αναφερόμαστε σε στριπτιτζάδικο, κανείς δεν θα καταλάβει ότι η στριπτιζέζ χορεύει σε αρκετά μέτρα απόσταση :)


----------



## Zazula (May 25, 2012)

Είναι χαρακτηριστικό πάντως ότι τις ενστάσεις τις έχουν γυναίκες. Ίσως ένα αντρικό μαυλό να το πιάνει αμέσως, χωρίς καν να περιπλανηθεί σε απιθανότητες για ρομαντικά απομονωμένα βαλσάκια. :twit:


----------



## SBE (May 25, 2012)

Ίσως κολλάμε στη λεπτομέρεια χωρίς λόγο. Κι εμένα το _πριβέ_ θα μου έλεγε ίσως, αν δεν ήξερα, ότι χορεύουν τσάμικο στο _σεπαρέ_ (αθάνατη ελληνική γλώσσα), αλλά γενικά ακούγεται πιο εξωτικό απο το να πεις αποκλειστικός χορός και πιο _σοφιστικέ_ από το να πεις πήδημα λάιτ, κι ίσως αυτό είναι το ζητούμενο. Το πως εκτελούνται οι χορευτικές φιγούρες είναι άλλη υπόθεση. 

ΥΓ το'χουμε ρίξει στα γαλλικά, σοφιστικέ, σεπαρέ κλπ


----------



## bernardina (May 25, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Είναι χαρακτηριστικό πάντως ότι τις ενστάσεις τις έχουν γυναίκες. Ίσως ένα αντρικό μαυλό να το πιάνει αμέσως, χωρίς καν να περιπλανηθεί σε απιθανότητες για ρομαντικά απομονωμένα βαλσάκια. :twit:




Ίσως επειδή είμαστε της σχολής  _*show; don't tell*_  :twit:
Το ρομαντικό απομονωμένο βαλσάκι είναι για ξεκάρφωμα (για το μετά είπαμε τίποτα; Δεν είπαμε...) :devil:


----------



## Zazula (May 25, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Το ρομαντικό απομονωμένο βαλσάκι είναι για ξεκάρφωμα (για το μετά είπαμε τίποτα; Δεν είπαμε...) :devil:


Οπότε γι' αρχή ξεκινήστε κι ενταντικά μαθήματα pole dancing που 'ναι και της μόδας: http://goo.gl/slWoY.


----------



## Palavra (May 25, 2012)

Τι θα έλεγε ένας ψυχαναλυτής για τους όρους αναζήτησης που έβαλε ο Ζάζουλας στο Γκούγκλη (_πολλές γυναίκες Pole dancing_); :twit:


----------



## Zazula (May 25, 2012)

Εγώ ξέρω τι θα 'λεγε, αλλά για πέτε κι εσείς να κάνω τη δική σας ψυχανάλυση απ' το τι θα πείτε.


----------



## bernardina (May 25, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Τι θα έλεγε ένας ψυχαναλυτής για τους όρους αναζήτησης που έβαλε ο Ζάζουλας στο Γκούγκλη (_πολλές γυναίκες Pole dancing_); :twit:




Αχόρταγος παιδί μου, αχόρταγος... :twit:


----------



## bernardina (May 25, 2012)

bonus :clap:


----------



## Zazula (May 25, 2012)

Σε λίγο θα πείτε κι ότι κυκλοφορώ έτσι: :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Palavra (May 25, 2012)

Εγώ προς το παρόν απλώς χαίρομαι που ξεχάστηκε η ιδέα του πόουλ ντάνσινγκ - μην ξεγοφιαζόμαστε καλοκαιριάτικα!


----------



## nickel (May 25, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Είναι χαρακτηριστικό πάντως ότι τις ενστάσεις τις έχουν γυναίκες. Ίσως ένα αντρικό μαυλό να το πιάνει αμέσως, χωρίς καν να περιπλανηθεί σε απιθανότητες για ρομαντικά απομονωμένα βαλσάκια. :twit:



Καλημέρα. Το «αντρικό *μαυλό*» είναι λεξιπλασία ή δακτυλογραφικό;

Για τις θεωρίες του #32 και #33: Όταν πρωτοείδατε τη λέξη τανγκό, τη συνόδευε και περιγραφή για να καταλάβετε τι είναι; Δεν πρέπει να κυκλοφορούν και λέξεις ή φράσεις τις οποίες θα πρέπει να μας ρωτήσετε για να τις καταλάβετε; (Κάτι σαν λέξεις στα ψηλά ράφια.)

Το ότι ξεκίνησα το σημερινό διάβασμα από αυτό το νήμα είναι για ψυχίατρο κι αυτό;


----------



## Zazula (May 25, 2012)

nickel said:


> Καλημέρα. Το «αντρικό *μαυλό*» είναι λεξιπλασία ή δακτυλογραφικό;


Δακτυλογραφικό είναι, αλλά πολύ βολικό όπως αποδεικνύεται — καθότι ταυτίζει τον _εκμαυλισμό_ με το _ξεμυάλισμα_ (άσε πια και την παρήχηση με τον _καυλό_).

Μας έχει βαρέσει η πολλή Λεξιλογία στο κεφάλι, όπως θα 'λεγε κι ένας πρακτικός ψυχοθεραπευτής...


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 25, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Οπότε γι' αρχή ξεκινήστε κι ενταντικά μαθήματα pole dancing που 'ναι και της μόδας: http://goo.gl/slWoY.


Η κόλαση του Δάντη ή του daddy, ποιος ξέρει; ;)


----------



## Palavra (May 25, 2012)

nickel said:


> Καλημέρα. Το «αντρικό *μαυλό*» είναι λεξιπλασία ή δακτυλογραφικό;





drsiebenmal said:


> Η κόλαση του Δάντη ή του daddy, ποιος ξέρει; ;)



:lol: :lol: (Ο ψυχαναλυτής που λέγαμε δεν θα τα βρει και πολύ δύσκολα)


----------



## Zazula (May 25, 2012)

Palavra said:


> :lol: :lol: (Ο ψυχαναλυτής που λέγαμε δεν θα τα βρει και πολύ δύσκολα)


Εννοείται!!! :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## AoratiMelani (May 25, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Νομίζω ότι αν αναφερόμαστε σε στριπτιτζάδικο...


Ακριβώς, *αν*. Γι' αυτό και είπα ότι *αν* λείπουν τα συνδηλούμενα, ίσως έχουμε πρόβλημα. Κουβέντα να γίνεται...


SBE said:


> χορεύουν τσάμικο στο _σεπαρέ_


:lol::lol::lol::lol:

Αυτό μάλιστα! αλλά να χορεύουν τα αγόρια! :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## SBE (May 25, 2012)

> Γι' αυτό και είπα ότι *αν* λείπουν τα συνδηλούμενα, ίσως έχουμε πρόβλημα.



Λες να νομίσει κανείς ότι προκειται για χορευτικό γύρο (lap) του θριάμβου; 



> Αυτό μάλιστα! αλλά να χορεύουν τα αγόρια! :clap::clap::clap:


Κι αυτό γίνεται.


----------



## daeman (May 26, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Τι θα έλεγε ένας ψυχαναλυτής για τους όρους αναζήτησης που έβαλε ο Ζάζουλας στο Γκούγκλη (_πολλές γυναίκες Pole dancing_); :twit:


Στα Ζάλωνα σφάζουν αρνιά, αχ Μαρία, και στο Δρυμό κριάρια, μικρή δασκαλοπούλα
μα στη ζαζούλεια ποδιά, αχ Σβετλάνα, χορεύουν τα μανάρια, μικρή χορευτριούλα

Γκλίτσα στο χώμα έμπηξε, βρε με βία, γυροβολιές να φέρνουν, αχ γυναίκες
να 'ναι πολλές και ζουμερές, μωρ' φαταούλα, τρόγυρα να χορεύουν, μπρε θες παρέα;  :inno:


----------



## Zazula (Jan 16, 2013)

Αντιγράφω τη σχετική εγγραφή (όλη sic) τού _Λεξικού της πορνογραφίας_ και την αφήνω στην κρίση σας:*LAP DANCE.* Αγγλική έκφραση: «χορός-επαφή». Αρχικά, μια πρακτική που συνδυάζει χορό και αυτοσχεδιασμό και όπου ο χορευτής και το κοινό αναμειγνύονται και αγγίζονται, σχηματίζοντας τσαμπί, αλληλοαγκαλιάζονται («to lap»). Χρησιμοποιείται, επίσης ως θεραπευτική μέθοδος. Η καναδέζικη ταινία _Exotica _(Α. Εγκογιάν, 1994) δείχνει μια σκηνή «κοντινού και ατομικού στριπτήζ»: σε ένα μπαρ, ένας άνδρας κάθεται και τον πλησιάζει μια γυναίκα η οποία, έναντι χρημάτων, εκτελεί μπροστά του ένα χορό, γδύνεται εν μέρει (_τόπλες_) και τον αγγίζει, μέχρι που κάθεται στα γόνατά του και τρίβεται ανάμεσα στα σκέλη του. Τέτοιοι χώροι (_μπαρ τόπλες_, _λαπντάνσινγκ_) που προσφέρουν ανάλογες υπηρεσίες υπάρχουν, εδώ και λίγο καιρό, και στο Παρίσι. Σε ορισμένα καταστήματα, η χορεύτρια επαφής, ως αυτοαπασχολούμενη εργάτρια του σεξ, μπορεί να φτάσει μέχρι προχωρημένες σεξουαλικές σχέσεις σε «πίσω δωμάτια» που προβλέπονται ειδικά γι' αυτό. Ταυτιζόμενη με την πορνεία, αυτή η πρακτική πατάσσεται στον Καναδά και στη Σκωτία.​.
Επειδή δεν έχω μπροστά μου το γαλλικό πρωτότυπο (http://www.puf.com/Autres_Collections:Dictionnaire_de_la_pornographie) ώστε να κρίνω πού σταματά η έλλειψη επαφής (no pun intended) με την πραγματικότητα απ' τη μεριά του Γάλλου συγγραφέα και πού αρχίζει η μεταφραστική απογείωση, όποιος έχει το γαλλικό ας δει τη σχετική εγγραφή στο _Galerie de mots_, στο τέλος, να μας πει τι στο καλό λέει.


----------



## bernardina (Jan 16, 2013)

Zazula said:


> Επειδή δεν έχω μπροστά μου το γαλλικό πρωτότυπο (http://www.puf.com/Autres_Collections:Dictionnaire_de_la_pornographie) ώστε να κρίνω πού σταματά η έλλειψη επαφής (no pun intended) με την πραγματικότητα απ' τη μεριά του Γάλλου συγγραφέα και πού αρχίζει η μεταφραστική απογείωση, όποιος έχει το γαλλικό ας δει τη σχετική εγγραφή στο _Galerie de mots_, στο τέλος, να μας πει τι στο καλό λέει.


Και κάποιος εκεί στη BiblioNet ας διορθώσει το Τίτλος πρωτοτύπου: Dictionaire* de la pornographie και ας του βάλει το δεύτερο n που λείπει.


----------



## SBE (Jan 16, 2013)

To πιο πάνω με ενέπνευσε να ανοίξω το δικό μου λεξικό , το οποιο με παραπληροφορεί ότι 
lap dance: χορός που τελείται απο δρομείς που πανηγυρίζουν τον τερματισμό τους σε αγώνες. Λέγεται έτσι διότι ο αθλητής εκτελεί χορευτικές κινήσεις ενώ κάνει το γύρο του σταδίου (lap). Ο όρος δεν χρησιμοποιείται για αυτούς που απλώς τρέχουν τυλιγμένοι με τη σημαία τους.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 16, 2013)

Τη βικιπεντιά, την είδες, Ζαζ; Αρχίζει:

Le *lap dance*, habituellement traduit par « danse-contact », est une forme particulière de danse érotique offerte dans certains strip clubs (ou boîtes de nuit) dans lesquels le client est assis et la danseuse est en contact avec lui ou à proximité.

Το «χορός-επαφή» είναι, δηλαδή, η κατά λέξη απόδοση στα ελληνικά της συνηθισμένης γαλλικής μετάφρασης του αγγλικού όρου...


----------



## bernardina (Jan 16, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Τη βικιπεντιά, την είδες, Ζαζ; Αρχίζει:
> 
> Le *lap dance*, habituellement traduit par « danse-contact », est une forme particulière de danse érotique offerte dans certains strip clubs (ou boîtes de nuit) dans lesquels le client est assis et la danseuse est en contact avec lui ou à proximité.
> 
> Το «χορός-επαφή» είναι, δηλαδή, η κατά λέξη απόδοση στα ελληνικά της συνηθισμένης γαλλικής μετάφρασης του αγγλικού όρου...



Ωχωχωχ...


----------



## Zazula (Jan 16, 2013)

Δόκτωρ, φυσικά και την είχα δει τη σχετική εγγραφή στη γαλλική βίκι. Οι δικές μου ενστάσεις είναι:
1. Μεταφραστικά το «χορός-επαφή» δεν είναι ορθή απόδοση για το «danse-contact»· είναι απλούστατα λάθος ελληνικά.
2. Δεν δίνεται καμία ελληνική απόδοση για το lap dance, παρά μόνον η μετάφραση του γαλλικού όρου.
3. Ετυμολογικά το _lap dance_ δεν προέρχεται από το ρήμα _to lap_.
4. Δεν υπάρχουν τσαμπιά κι αλληλοεναγκαλισμοί.


----------



## nickel (Jan 16, 2013)

Πάντως, πρόκειται για επαφές τριφτού είδους.


----------



## Earion (Jan 16, 2013)

Εγώ δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί εν έτει 2013 η πρακτική *πατάσσεται *στον Καναδά και στη Σκωτία και δεν *τιμωρείται *απλώς.


----------



## Rogerios (Jan 16, 2013)

Φαντάζομαι ότι θα δικαιολογήσω τον χαρακτηρισμό μου ως πατενταρισμένου γκρινιάρη, αν επισημάνω ότι (όπως διαισθάνομαι) η ελληνική μετάφραση του γαλλικού λήμματος βαρύνεται με το γνωστό αμάρτημα της κατά λέξη μετάφρασης; ;)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 16, 2013)

Καλά, αν πιάσουμε τώρα να αναλύσουμε τη μετάφραση... εκείνη η _αυτοαπασχολούμενη εργάτρια του σεξ_ συνδέει με τον καλύτερο τρόπο δύο κόσμους: της εργασίας και του ελεύθερου επαγγέλματος...


----------



## Rogerios (Jan 16, 2013)

Και, προς εμπλουτισμό της... δικογραφίας, η απόφαση του Ανώτατου Δικαστηρίου του Καναδά επί της υποθέσεως Πελλετιέ.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 16, 2013)

Ρογήρε, την είδα την απόφαση που λες (έφτασα σε αυτή από το αγγλικό βικιάρθρο για το _lap dance_), αλλά το ελληνικό κείμενο είναι ασαφές για το εάν η «πατασσόμενη εις Καναδά» πρακτική είναι τα λαπντανσάδικα ή τα «πίσω δωμάτια».


----------



## daeman (Jan 17, 2013)

...
Δίλεκτο σαν το αγγλικό ή κάμπριο: (_*πλησίστιος*) *στυσίχορος*_ :inno: με ανέβασμα του. τόνου



drsiebenmal said:


> Καλά, αν πιάσουμε τώρα να αναλύσουμε τη μετάφραση... εκείνη η _αυτοαπασχολούμενη εργάτρια του σεξ_ συνδέει με τον καλύτερο τρόπο δύο κόσμους: της εργασίας και του ελεύθερου επαγγέλματος...



Η σεξεργάτρια (υπόχρεη ΤΠΥ, θεωρημένου  πάντοτε)


----------



## Costas (Jan 17, 2013)

AoratiMelani said:


> θα μπορούσε να χορεύει σε τρία μέτρα απόσταση.


Χορός _στα τρία_ (δύο μηροί συν ένας)...


----------



## Earion (Jan 17, 2013)

Στα πέντε, Κώστα ... :inno:


----------

